# Problems with my 08 brute....FI light flashing



## TFitton88

I just got my 08 brute force 750 a couple days ago. The first day was good. Had plenty of power and ran great. After goin through some small mud holes we started to head home. I noticed the exhaust tone sounded different and a loss of power. The FI light started flashing and it wouldn't hold idle. It kept dying unless i gave it a small amount of throttle. It didn't run hot. The fan is cutting on at about 200 degrees. It has a power commander III and ignition module. I unplugged both units and still the same thing. FI light still flashes when running and the bike idles about 75% of the time. Wont start unless I give it some throttle. I also changed the plugs to new ngk replacements, added a full tank of 93 octane gas, unplugged all the connections under the seat and checked the connections. All connections good. I got it to idle and let it run for about 10 min. Nothing changed. Took the plugs out to check them and the rear plug was good but the front looked like it was running lean. It was white/gray with black around the edges (I can get pictures if needed). I also disconnected the battery for about 30min to try n reset it but still nothing. I noticed a small amount of oil blowing in the intake box when i tried to start it with the filter off. Is that normal? My oil lever is about half way between the F and E mark on the dipstick. Im out of ideas. I just wanna get this **** running and enjoy it! Please help me out fellas before i take it to the stealership and they rape me.

Heres some more info you guys might need.

08 brute force 750 has about 500 miles
power commander III
power commander ignition module
snorkled
clutched
31" outlaws

I can get pictures of anything if you guys need it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TFitton88

I forgot to add it has a big gun exhaust too if that helps anything.


----------



## jbb

Does it have full power?


----------



## TFitton88

yeah it has power. all the lights light up and everything works. If you mean HP, no it feels like its running in limp mode. Def not as fast as it was the first day i got it before the fi light came on.


----------



## jbb

TFitton88 said:


> yeah it has power. all the lights light up and everything works. If you mean HP, no it feels like its running in limp mode. Def not as fast as it was the first day i got it before the fi light came on.


 fuel pump. mine just went and it would run up to 1/2 throttle and would go flat.


----------



## Rozzy

fuel pump x2


----------



## Crawfishie!!

X3 fuel pump. I had the exact same problem with my '08 when I had it. Replaced the $650 fuel pump and it ran like a champ. There is NO aftermarket replacement for this pump that anyone has found. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## TFitton88

Thanks guys for the help. **** i was wishing it wasnt the fuel pump. Is there anyway I can make sure its the fuel pump? I dont wanna spend all that $ and it be something else.


----------



## filthyredneck

You can do a flow test on it, just search "fuel pump" and you should be able to find quite a bit on the topic. You could also take a chance and pull the tank, yank the pump out and spend $15 on a new fuel strainer (i have posted an AirTex part number in most of the fuel pump threads that works) and also drill out the little metal screen thats in the pump housing.....put it back together and see what she does. Like I said, if it works then it cost you less than $20, and if it fails you spent less than $20 diagnosing the problem.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Kawi Monster

You need to do a pressure test not a flow test, a faulty pump will still pump out the same amount of fuel, just not at the right pressure...

Sorry cant remember the proper amount, VForceJohn on KawieRiders would know (or search forum search it)
There are aftermarket pumps that will work but it's the regulator thats the most important.
I believe there is a guy on KawieRiders that was making fuel pumps that worked.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

You do not need to alter your pump, there are two screens in your pump housing, first one being a sock filter, I can gaurantee you it needs replaced if you never have before. Pull your tank, pull your pump, set aside. Dump your tank, then CLEAN the inside of the tank. Dissasble your pump housing, clean thoroughly, replace the sock filter with one for a 85 Mitsubishi galant. Will be a tad bigger. Then the secondary filter is a metal screen beside the regulator. Three options here. 1. Drill out screen and remove 2. Poke holes in screen 3. take carb cleaner or break kleen and blow the filter clean. Then reassemble housing, reinstall into tank. Before putting tank skid back on take a hole saw and drill holes into the skid. I used a 1 1/2. Your choice on size. Reinstall tank on bike. Tank vent with check valve needs to be ran to the pod. If spend any time in the water and you havnt snorkeled the tank vent, that is why your having issues.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## TFitton88

Well, I got it fixed! **** YESSS!!!! Thanks everyone who contributed. Special thanks to Easttexasmudder! I followed exactly what you said. No more FI light and it seems like its running better than when i brought it home the first day.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Your welcome! That's what MIMB is here for!




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## bigbrute715

where exactly is this metal screen on the fuel pump? thanks


----------



## Eastexasmudder

You have to take ur pump apart, it's located across from the fuel regulator


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## bigbrute715

How big of screen is it? I have an old pump apart on my bench and dont see a screen in it?


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder

It's about the size of a dime and it sits inside the housing, take a flashlight and shine in the hole across from the regulator and look to the side of the hole. If you need pm me and I'll send u my # and walk u through it


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## bigbrute715

Ok I'll check when I get home thanks


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------

